

We Put Surveys In Our Game and Tripled ARPU - dshankar
http://cboxdev.tumblr.com/post/64098165154/we-put-surveys-in-our-game-and-tripled

======
hayksaakian
What are you doing to improve fill rates?

Maybe the CPMs are so amazing because mostly nobody thinks it's worth it?

I'm really liking everything I've read, but it seems too good to be true right
now.

~~~
cboxdev
PocketPanda is a brand-new company so they're still ramping up their sales
side - the fill rate should improve soon.

Given the amount of interest in companies like Survata and Google - mobile
consumer research is the logical next-step.

In the end, putting surveys in game seems like the best logical choice with
most traffic going there and incentives being aligned well.

------
hfsktr
I have mixed feelings here. On one hand I like the idea of alternatives to
IAP. On the other (if I'm reading correctly) they are putting this on top of
the already existing ads/videos ads/IAP.

That they put it next to the IAP makes sense though. The user gets to see the
prize (new level) and feels like they saved some money (even if they really
didn't).

I learned ARPU = Average revenue per user.

------
sprite
How new is this company? Has anyone gotten paid from them yet? I can see eCPM
dropping drastically as more people start to use them.

I'd be interested in trying this out for some of my apps if there is a solid
foundation behind this company.

~~~
aplatshon
Foundation is very solid - just raised funds from top tier VCs and the team is
experienced. Shoot an email to developers@pocketpanda.co or enter your email
at pocketpanda.co/developers. Alamgir (runs the dev network stuff) will be
happy to discuss at length and see if there's a good fit.

------
sosuke
$1 or a survey. I didn't see what a survey was worth though. At $143 eCPM
wouldn't that be about $0.143 per survey?

~~~
cboxdev
Thanks for pointing out that calculation - the $143 figure was calculated from
absolute impressions and completions, not _unique_ impressions and
completions. With unique figures, the eCPM jumps to $222.50.

The survey was worth $0.25 in revenue per completion (response).

~~~
sosuke
See that starts to sound pretty darn good.

------
iambateman
This is cool. Is there a survey-ad-unit company for places other than mobile?

~~~
thesnider
Google Consumer Surveys:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/publishers](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/publishers)

